# Reputable Diesel repair/Mod shops in around Pearland..



## fishing diablo (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking for a diesel shop in/around Pearland to get some work done on a 7.3.. on Mods and such...Any recommendations would greatly be appreciated...Thanks...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Powerstroke enginuities. Well worth the drive. 

Up by the racetrack in houston.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Bubba Pyle in Santa Fe. He's one of the best anywhere. I'll get you his phone and address tonight if you want it.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> Powerstroke enginuities. Well worth the drive.
> 
> Up by the racetrack in houston.


Absolutely agree. Their work is second to none and you will be hard pressed to find better service.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

For a 7.3 I'd call Bubba Pyle.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

What kind of work do you want done?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Careful it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd be interested in hearing about what you get done and how it turns out. I got 03 7.3 and I am just about tired of 12 mpg. And I sure don't wanna go get a truck note right now.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> Powerstroke enginuities. Well worth the drive.
> 
> Up by the racetrack in houston.


x2 on this. They do great work. His shop stays packed full of SD's. Here is the link.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sacred Automotive 
Dean Lute 


Does great work

tell him Chris Hernandez sent you


----------



## fishing diablo (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, I have an 02 7.3, and it is completely stock...Not looking to burn the wheels off but I would like better gas mileage myself...and I have read about quite a few mod's which should increase gas mileage (exhausts, chips & such) and was wanting to put a dollar value (DIY &/or Mechanic) to it....Thanks for the replies...:brew:


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Bubba Pyle
3508 Avenue J 1/2, Santa FE
281-433-9459


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

BATWING said:


> x2 on this. They do great work. His shop stays packed full of SD's. Here is the link.


Yea you go out there and think to yourself I'm lost. Then you turn the corner and bam.

Dorian's new 6.7 is pretty sweet.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Does bubba Pyle do any A/T trans repair? 

My 2003 f250 after sitting at a light engine revs and then trans seems to jump in gear and go. Same thing when switching to reverse. 

Looking for suggestions on where to take it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

did you get the work done


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

C.Hern5972 said:


> did you get the work done


No this just started happening today.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know if Bubba does trans work. Call him and ask. We've known him a long time, knew his dad well, and I'd trust him with anything on wheels.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll be following this thread..Bubba's name came up most of the time. I even saw him post on a Boston Whaler site! :dance:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

So I checked the fluid and it was fine. Seems like I am also getting some noise from the planetary gears. So I added some trans guard (red bottle not black) in hopes to get me through the weekend or till I find some where I trust to take it. Maybe PSE but they are on the other side of the world from me. 

In good news I have driven the truck several times this after noon with no more problems just that gear noise. 

How is TRM in pasadena with a/t repairs?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

He might be a little out of the way, but Brent's Diesel in Richmond/Rosenberg is a great place. I take my 7.3 there and will take my 6.7 as well once the warranty is up.

http://www.brentsdiesel.com/


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*TRM*



Shin-Diggin said:


> How is TRM in pasadena with a/t repairs?


I am really happy with my transmission rebuild and upgrade. Todd stood behind his warranty too. Had Second Gear slip while cold, (Only first shift on morning start up), and he fixed it,(Ball Stuck and replaced), replaced my filter, and fluid for free.....Never had any other problems and really like his inexpensive performance torque convertor. (It was expensive as most diesel repairs, but no more than everyone else).

Four years ago, When I paid, he handed me my keys and told me try to break it....

Now I think I broke a piston ring...... :headknock:headknock


----------

